# Bluegrit or Thistle Bondit



## Salar (17 Feb 2020)

Calling out for plasterers @johnnyb47 

I'll be moving soon and all of the ceilings in the new house are 90's shiny artex, quite a pronounced pattern.
I'll probably / might  if my better half lets me do the prepping myself a day or two before our plastering friend turns up.

Quick question, Bluegrit or Thistle bondit, which is best to use for a very textured artex.

Thanks


----------



## Beebo (17 Feb 2020)

Be careful. Artex may contains asbestos.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Feb 2020)

Beebo said:


> Be careful. Artex may contains asbestos.


Quite, it's easier to 'overboard' it, we've had a couple done like that.


----------



## Salar (17 Feb 2020)

Beebo said:


> Be careful. Artex may contains asbestos.



Very true. It's surprising what it is in from pre 90's.


----------



## TissoT (17 Feb 2020)

Over boarding may not be possible if there is coving to the perimeter.

Firstly scrape all nipples large bits so all the artex is now smoother Surface then apply two Coats of pva mixed accordingly one coat first once that has dried then apply the other till it’s sticky then its ready to put the first coat of multi finish plaster on then followed by the second and once all stages are followed correctly it should be a nice smooth finish.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Feb 2020)

PVA and skim it as long as the raised bits are too much.If so they'll need to be flattened before.


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Feb 2020)

TissoT said:


> Over boarding may not be possible if there is coving to the perimeter.
> 
> Firstly scrape all nipples large bits so all the artex is now smoother Surface then apply two Coats of pva mixed accordingly one coat first once that has dried then apply the other till it’s sticky then its ready to put the first coat of multi finish plaster on then followed by the second and once all stages are followed correctly it should be a nice smooth finish.


This 
It is exactly what I did to our ceilings, works fine, bonding is another layer of plaster that needs to go off, I was also recommended blue grit by a mate, however I had lots of Unibond in the shed and I had done this before.


----------

